# re-using icing containers



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found a use for icing containers!!! The little plastic ones that Duncan Heins and Betty Crocker frosting come in. Not that I like to use plastic but I know many of us don't like to use glass in the freezer. Well those icing containers are great for freezing broth or other liquid! The whole cube of broth slides right out of the icing container with very little thaw time. The containers won't break if you drop them from several feet onto a concrete floor and they come with lids and are food grade plastic. Free if you use store bought icing. And you can use a sharpie or paint pen or sticky label to mark what's inside.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I freeze in them, use them to hold stuff in cabinet and for left overs in refer


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for sharing about your using them for broth. I hadn't considered that; but will from now on. I've been freezing goat yogurt in them.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

My husband's grandma puts freezer jam in them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't use factory-made "icing". It tastes like flavored grease. I make my own.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never used bought icing, so can't visualize the containers. But I do have lots of quart sized yogurt containers, which I use for freezer and 'fridge storage. I usually make my own, but sometimes I don't, and the containers are too useful to throw out, so I have them collected over the last 2 decades or so  (I used to make my own yogurt in the commercial containers, but now I use glass canning jars)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quart sized yogurt (sour cream, cottage cheese, margarine) containers would probably work better. Just didn't have any on hand. 

I tried peanut butter and canning jars but you have to wait forever for the stuff to thaw enough to dump it. I do have a bunch of freezer jars but didn't feel like running to the storage building to get them.


----------

